# My New Rhom



## BIG GAME (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like a nice healthy rhom







I just got one too, ain't they cool?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

he looks great









more pics please


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool, looks decent sized! What kind of Rhom is it?


----------



## BIG GAME (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! I like this fish very much, I realy do! He (she) is at my home a few days, but is quite active and bold.

I have no idea what kind of Rhom it is. His coloration makes me confused (it depends on lighting very much).


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

a rose by any other name still smells as sweet. the name of a rhom changes nothing. collection point is just a good piece of info to know. you can call it anything you want it is still only a rhom.


----------



## BIG GAME (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree with you. This is not very important for me.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Good head shape. 
Where'd you get him from?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

this picture is awesome







youve got yourself a great looking fish


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Stunning rhom, enjoy it


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pick up man!...Excellent, kickass rhom you got there!...He rocks like a RUSH concert!!!....





















.....







......


----------



## BIG GAME (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks once again for your opinions!









I`m from Poland (middle east Europe) and I bought that fish in my local pet shop. I dont know its place of origin.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Very sharp looking rhom you have


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope he lives a long healthy life for you ,


----------



## BIG GAME (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous rhom. very healthy looking


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

amazing rhom, very god


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks just like my 7" Peru very nice fish congrats


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

good looking fish, hoping to get a rhom sometime soon!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice looking fish!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Tensa said:


> a rose by any other name still smells as sweet. the name of a rhom changes nothing. collection point is just a good piece of info to know. you can call it anything you want it is still only a rhom.


Just adding the violin


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That rhom is a beauty...perfect shape and nice color too.


----------



## BIG GAME (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

I picked up a 6" Rhom myself this past Friday. Looks exactly like yours. Awesome!


----------



## black vin (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice rhom,and size!


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

beauty!!!!


----------

